# Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox gesucht



## friggler (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Coleman Kühlbox die mit 220v 12V oder Gas betrieben werden kann.

Ich möchte da der Verbrauch im Gasbetrieb auch recht gering ist die kleinste mögliche Gasflasche anschliessen.

Der bislang verwendete (Pic 4) Druckminderer hat ein Gewinde für den Anschluss an normale 3KG, 5kg oder 11kg Flaschen (Die roten oder grauen). ( Beispiel )

Frage 1:
Die Camping-Gaz Flaschen haben ein anderes Anschlussgewinde ( Beispiel ) oder irre Ich mich?
Gibt es Adapter Camping-Gaz Gewinde auf mein Druckminderergewinde oder passt ein normaler Druckminderer auf Camping-Gaz Flaschen wie z.B. die 907?

Frage 2:
Welches ist die kleinste Gasflasche (rot oder grau) für meinen Druckminderer?
Ich habe als kleinste bisher nur die 3Kg Flasche (siehe auch Link oben) gefunden. 
Kennt jemand eine kleinere?

Frage 3:
Am liebsten wäre mir wenn Ich einen Camping Gaskocher (z.B. Camping-Gaz Bleuet 206) mit Einwegkartuschen verwenden könnte. Wenn man den Brenner (den Pilz) abschraubt ist darunter ein Gasgewinde (12mm fein).( Siehe Pic )
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu nutzen um dann die Kühlbox damit zu betreiben?

Die Speiseflamme für die Kühlbox ist ungefähr so gross wie eine Feuerzeugflamme.
Müsste zusätzlich ein Druckminderer dazwischen liegen, oder würde das vorhandene Regulierungsventil (ist ja eigentlich Druckminderer und Rückschlagventil plus Regler) des Kochers zum sicheren Betrieb reichen?
- Wenn Ja müsste man nur von 12mm fein auf den Anschluss 13mm Grobgewinde kommen...Dann stellt sich die Frage ob es solche Adapter gibt...

Eine Alternative wäre die 0,5Kg Nachfüll Camping-Gaz Gasflasche...wie ist es da mit einem Druckminderer?? Gibt es dafür etwas um z.B. Einen Kocher mit Schlauch zu betreiben? Ich habe für die kleinen Flaschen nur Aufsatzgeräte( Beispiel ) zum direkt darauf schrauben gesehen, aber keine Schlauchlösung.


Das Ziel ist die Kühlbox mit der räumlich kleinstmöglichen Gasquelle zu betreiben. Die Lösung muss zwingend eine sichere und zugelassene sein. Also keine SchlauchschellenaufGewinde - Bastellösung.

Hat da jemand eine Idee?

Gruss
Andreas

Pic1 
zeigt den Anschluss der Kühlbox Durchmesser 13mm (geraten) ist das evtl. 1/4 Zoll Linksgewinde
Pic2 zeigt den Kocher mit demontiertem Brennerkopf
Pic3 Detailansicht von Pic2
Pic4 zeigt den Anschluss des Druckminderers an 11KG Gasflasche


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*

Hallo Andreas,
guckst Du hier
Wenn Du da nichts findest, dann bei denen Anrufen. Die sind sehr kompetent.
Grüße
Sören


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*

Also, die Kleinste Reguläre Flasche ist auch die 3 Kg.

Man kann die Camping Gaz Nachfüllflaschen benutzen, braucht aber einen anderen Druckminderer, weil halt der anschluss anders ist, das sind Rückschlag-Ventilflaschen. Kostet aber auch nicht die welt.

Noch kleinere als die Camping-Gaz-Nachfüllflaschen werden nicht viel sinn machen, Meine (heftige) Kühlbox frisst knapp 300g Gas/h unter Last, wenn ich da ne 200g Kartusche anklemme ist die schneller leer als man die wechseln kann. Das macht insbesondere Nachts wenig Sinn.

Von Electrolux gabs aber mal ne Kühlbox, die hinten ein Fach für Kartuschen hatte, also müsste es auch nen Passenden Druckminderer geben. Allerdings für Schraubkartuschen.

Der Kocher hat aber keinen Druckminderer, den kannst Du nicht verwenden. Und er hat auch keine absicherung gegen Flammrückschläge und Flüssiggasaustritt. Analog werden auch die Dachdecker-Flammenwerfer an DIN Flaschen ohne nen Druckminderer angeschlossen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## MrTom (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*



> Meine (heftige) Kühlbox frisst knapp 300g Gas/h unter Last,


Das ist echt heftig, meine auch nicht gerade kleine Box verbraucht unter 20g.
Mich nervt es auch gewaltig immer die 5Kilo-Flasche mitzunehmen.
mfg Thomas


----------



## mlkzander (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*

die kleinste flasche ist 1kg (rot) und man benutzt sie als gas-wasser installateur, dafür gibt es einen sogenannten umfüllstutzen der er erlaubt die 1kg flasche mit einer 5 oder 11kg flasche zu befüllen
dabei muss die 5 oder 11kg flasche auf dem kopf stehen und die kleine wird am ende des befüllvorgangs entlüftet

passend dazu gibt es dann schläuche mit je 1x 1/4" oder 3/8" linksgewinde oder eines von beiden auf jeder seite

wie du es grade brauchst

bei mir reicht es immer 1-2 angeltage und es ist leicht zu tragen.......


----------



## MrTom (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*



> die kleinste flasche ist 1kg (rot)


Die Dachdeckerflaschen gibt es auch in 500 und 750g.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Carp Dav (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*

servus friggler

ich glaube du suchst so was:





es ist ein adapter für die 190 gramm einwegflaschen inkl. druckminderer 50 mbar und schlauch.

bild 1: eingebaut in einer elektrolux-kühlbox
bild 2: adapter vor der kühlbox

die kühlbox gehört meinem kumpel, er hat die box und den adapter vor ca. 15 jahren gekauft.

ich wolte mir für meine kühlbox auch sowas kaufen, kann das aber nicht bekommen, weil die campinghändler diesen adapter oft nicht mehr im programm haben.

bei meiner dometik-kühlbox hat die 190er gasflasche ca. 20-22 std. gehalten (bei ca. 20-25°C am tag) .

solltest du diesen adapter bei irgend einem händler noch bekommen, sag bescheid. will mir diesen als ersatz kaufen, solte meine 3 kg flasche leer werden.


----------



## Piere (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*

@Mr.Tom
20 Gramm die Stunde bei Dir.
Die o.g. 300 Gramm sind für 24 Stunden.

Ergänzung:
Für Adapter nachschauen bei Elektroshop Wagner de.
Habe dort meine Dometic Box her. Preisleistung super.


----------



## MrTom (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*



> 20 Gramm die Stunde bei Dir.
> Die o.g. 300 Gramm sind für 24 Stunden.


Na wenn Holger schreibt g/h dann meint er doch sicher Gramm pro Stunde.
mfg Thomas


----------



## friggler (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*

Hallo,

 komme gerade von der Küste zurück und hab festgestellt dass hier mittlerweite super Tips gepostet wurden. WoW-Besten Dank @ All !!!#6





Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Also, die Kleinste Reguläre Flasche ist auch die 3 Kg.
> 
> Man kann die Camping Gaz Nachfüllflaschen benutzen, braucht aber einen anderen Druckminderer, weil halt der anschluss anders ist, das sind Rückschlag-Ventilflaschen. Kostet aber auch nicht die welt.
> =>#1
> ...


 #1 
Das mein Druckminderer nicht passt hatte Ich ja irgendwie gleich befürchtet. 
 Ich war gestern Abend noch bei Globetrotter um zu sehen was die in der Richtung zu bieten haben. Ist genau wie du sagtest...Druckminderer für Camping-Gaz Flaschen 901, 904, und 907 kostet ~12,50€ was noch OK ist. Die Camping-Gaz Flaschen sind neben dem Kaufpreis von 40-50€ (was notfalls auch noch akzeptabel wäre) aber beim Befüllen unverhältnismässig teuer. 1800g Füllung =~ 15€...#dFür meine 11KG Flaschen bezahle Ich 11,50€... Etwas teurer wäre OK...aber das passt absolut nicht mehr.
#2
Habe gerade auf meine Box geschaut. Inhalt 40l, Verbrauch 220V=80W, 12V=90W und Gas 170w=13g/h 
Rein rechnerisch ergäbe das 14h würde vorsichtshalber wohl eher von 12h ausgehen wenn die Box nicht über Strom vorgekühlt ist. Für einen Tagesausflug z.B. mit Boot oder am Strand würde mir das erstmal genügen. Für längeren Betrieb hast Du aber recht, das macht wenig Sinn. 1Kg sollte es wohl mindestens sein, das würde für bis zu 3 Tage reichen...
Habe gerade auf meine Box geschaut. Inhalt 40l, Verbrauch 220V=80W, 12V=90W und Gas 170w=13g/h 
Rein rechnerisch ergäbe das 14h würde vorsichtshalber wohl eher von 12h ausgehen. Für einen Tagesausflug z.B. mit Boot oder am Strand würde mir das erstmal genügen. Für längeren Betrieb hast Du aber recht, das macht wenig Sinn. 1Kg sollte es wohl mindestens sein, das würde für 3 Tage reichen...
#3
Für _Einweg auf Schraubkartusche_ gibt es Adapter (Markill z.B. bei Globetrotter). Das Gewinde ist dann das gleiche wie das was oben auf dem Bleulet drauf ist wenn man den Pilz abschraubt. Man kann dann auch einen Gaskocher als Stechkartuschenadaper nehmen und wahlweise Lampe oder Kocher etc. aufschrauben. Bin Ich durch Zufall und prbieren drüber gestolpert...
# 4
Ich dachte der Regler wäre eine Art Druckminderer+Rückschlagventil (die Flamme wird ja kleiner:m). Du meinst dass die Lampen und Kocher mit Einwegkartuschen keine Rückschlagsicherung haben?? Regulieren die nur die Durchflussmenge?
Meinst Du es könnte theoretisch passieren dass die Flamme zurückschlägt wenn man eine Kühlbox nur über den Regler (Pic4) betreibt? |kopfkratDie Gaskocher werden ja eigentlich auch so betrieben und sind eigentlich sicher...und da ist die Flamme knapp darüber.


mlkzander schrieb:


> die kleinste flasche ist 1kg (rot) und man benutzt sie als gas-wasser installateur, dafür gibt es einen sogenannten umfüllstutzen der er erlaubt die 1kg flasche mit einer 5 oder 11kg flasche zu befüllen
> dabei muss die 5 oder 11kg flasche auf dem kopf stehen und die kleine wird am ende des befüllvorgangs entlüftet
> passend dazu gibt es dann schläuche mit je 1x 1/4" oder 3/8" linksgewinde oder eines von beiden auf jeder seite
> 
> ...


Das klingt ja absolut genial!! An der Flasche könnte Ich meinen Druckminderer wie Ich den an den grossen Flaschen habe anschliessen?? Sag bitte ja!!:q
Da Ich schon einige 11Kg Flaschen habe wäre das perfekt und sogar die günstigste Lösung (1Kg=~1€). 1Kg wäre dann für 1-2 Tageweisen Betrieb auch die optimale Menge, und es wäre eine ordnungsgemäße und sichere Lösung.
Woher bekommt man die Flaschen und Umfüllstutzen? Ebay und Google haben da nichts ausgespuckt.



Carp Dav schrieb:


> servus friggler
> 
> ich glaube du suchst so was:
> 
> ...


*JAAAA*:k#6!!! Genau soetwas habe Ich verzweifelt und leider Erfolglos gesucht!
DANACH habe Ich bislang in zig Läden nachgefragt, aber bislang wusste keiner dass es soetwas gibt. 
*Wenn jemand weiss wo es die zu kaufen gibt, würden sich schon min. zwei freuen...:m*


Piere schrieb:


> Ergänzung:
> Für Adapter nachschauen bei Elektroshop Wagner de.
> Habe dort meine Dometic Box her. Preisleistung super.


Habe da durchgeschaut aber leider nicht gefunden...
Sind die im Online Katalog drin??

Die 1Kg Flasche und der Druckminderer sind klasse! Wenn jmd. Bezugsquellen kennt, möglicherweise sogar in HH, würde Ich mich seehr freuen.

Besten Dank 
Andreas


----------



## Forellenhunter (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*



friggler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> komme gerade von der Küste zurück...


 
Na dann kann ich ja lange probieren, Dich anzurufen:q
Ich versuchs heut abend nochmal.
Grüße
FH


----------



## mlkzander (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*

du kannst sie einfach beim installateur deines vertrauens auf bestellung bekommen oder im sanitär/heizungsgroßhandel

die flasche mit schlauch benutzt du als adapter bzw. einen doppelnippel (2x außengewinde)
mit dem kleinen gewinde an den schlauch der kleinen flasche und auf der anderen seite das große für deinen druckminderer


----------



## mlkzander (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*

hier die 500gr variante
sollte auch für einen angeltag reichen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rothenberger-Loe...ryZ45687QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mlkzander (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*

umfüllstutzen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Dach-Loetgeschir...ryZ45687QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Umfuellstutzen-f...ryZ87707QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Umfuellstutzen-P...ryZ84187QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mlkzander (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*

noch einer frag doch da mal nach ner flasche an:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Umfuellstutzen-G...ryZ45687QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Carp Dav (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*

hallo friggler

habe was gefunden:

http://www.movera.com/?navID=44&pID=356&tpl=details&lang=1
ganz unten für 41 €

und hier:

http://www.elektroshopwagner.de/pro...askit-Dometic--fuer-Absorber--Kuehlboxen.html

hier für 35€. 
beide leider ohne bilder, habe aber per email nachgefragt ob es das ist was ich meine.
mal schauen was die antworten.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*



> die kleinste flasche ist 1kg (rot) und man benutzt sie als gas-wasser installateur, dafür gibt es einen sogenannten umfüllstutzen der er erlaubt die 1kg flasche mit einer 5 oder 11kg flasche zu befüllen
> dabei muss die 5 oder 11kg flasche auf dem kopf stehen und die kleine wird am ende des befüllvorgangs entlüftet



Schau an, das kannte ich auch noch nicht...



> @Mr.Tom
> 20 Gramm die Stunde bei Dir.
> Die o.g. 300 Gramm sind für 24 Stunden.


Ja neeee,
meine angabe ist ein Vollast-wert /1h, also wenn man die von Autowarm befüllt auf -16Grad möglichst schnell runterkühlen will. Dann kann man oben am "Auspuff" aber auch Eier braten und noch in über 50cm entfernung das Zelt ansengen 
Im Durchschnitt hat die natürlich auch nen Thermostat, der die Flamme regelt, durchschnittswert (bei 20grad aussentemperatur vorgekühlt und über zig stunden gemessen) nach angabe ist dann "nur" noch 32g/h Das ist aber leider nen utopisch niedriger wert für kurzzeitigen einsatz beim Angeln. 

Ich rechne also lieber mit dem schlimmsten. Einmal weil ich eh eher Pessimistisch veranlagt bin, aber auch, weil ich faule Socke eigentlich eher nicht vorkühle...
(ich nehm das teil aber auch nicht zum Angeln wegen zu schwer. nur zum Kühlelemente wieder einfrieren für die Normale Box.)

@ carp-Dav 
genau die von Dir abgebildete Kühlbox meinte ich.



> Für Einweg auf Schraubkartusche gibt es Adapter (Markill z.B. bei Globetrotter). Das Gewinde ist dann das gleiche wie das was oben auf dem Bleulet drauf ist wenn man den Pilz abschraubt. Man kann dann auch einen Gaskocher als Stechkartuschenadaper nehmen und wahlweise Lampe oder Kocher etc. aufschrauben. Bin Ich durch Zufall und prbieren drüber gestolpert...


Nicht wirklich, das gewinde ist imo nen anderes, aber das will ich nicht beschwören, aber die Düse ist schonmal verkehrt, die regelmechanik der Lampe o.ä. funzt dann nicht mehr, der schraubanschluss hat einen stift, der das ventil der schraubkartusche eindrückt, der mit der Düse kollidieren dürfte, ausserdem stimmen eventuell die Abstände der Luftzufuhr nicht mehr. Die 206er lampe lässt sich auf dem 206er Kocherunterteil so jedenfalls nicht betreiben, obwohl sich das umschrauben lässt.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Kartuschengas noch teurer sein dürfte als die Camping-gaz Nachfüllflaschen...



> Für einen Tagesausflug z.B. mit Boot oder am Strand würde mir das erstmal genügen


Ob da nicht die Kühlelemente-Box weit Pragmatischer ist???



> Ich dachte der Regler wäre eine Art Druckminderer+Rückschlagventil (die Flamme wird ja kleiner). Du meinst dass die Lampen und Kocher mit Einwegkartuschen keine Rückschlagsicherung haben?? Regulieren die nur die Durchflussmenge?
> Meinst Du es könnte theoretisch passieren dass die Flamme zurückschlägt


-Nein, das ist nen einfaches Schraubventil zur Mengenregelung. Druckminderer sorgen für einen konstanten Druck auf der Verbraucherleitung, das kriegt man mit nem mengenregelventil alleine nicht hin.
-Genau.
-Theoretisch wäre ein Rückschlag möglich, praktisch aber aufgrund der kleinen Düse nicht.
Gefährlicher ist eh die Flüssiggasaustrittsmöglichkeit: Mach Deinen Kocher mal an und dreh ihn dann auf die seite (Vorsicht, nur im Freien und in nicht brennbarer umgebung) Nette Flamme, oder? (je nach Aussentemperatur und kartuschenfüllung bis zu nen meter hoch!) Stell Dir dann mal vor, das passiert in der Kühlbox. Die kannst Du dann vermutlich wegwerfen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Piere (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*

@Gerätefetischist,
ich habe eine Dometic 1180 EGP (2 Sternetiefkühler).
Laut Produktbeschreibung ist der Gasverbrauch wie folgt angegeben:
Mindestverbrauch  334 g/24 h
Höchstverbrauch   450 g/24 h

Stundenverbrauch 18,7  g 

Ich bin über den von Dir angegebenen Verbrauch etwas verwirrt.
Immerhin um den Faktor 10 höher. 
Ich habe noch eine zweite Absorberbox von Waeco. Hier ist der
Gasverbrauch mit 13 g pro Stunde angegeben.
Verstehe ich da etwas völlig falsch ?|bigeyes


----------



## friggler (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*

@mlkzander
Allerbesten Dank!
Ich habe gestern Nacht dann die falschen Suchbegriffe verwendet...Gasflache 1Kg uä. und deshalb nichts gefunden. 
Die Lösung ist absolut genial...da könnte Ich ja sogar meine Zeltheizung, Gaskocher, Gasgrill, Kühlbox, Brenner etc. mobil und sicher anschliessen.

Werde morgen mal beim Installateurbetrieb meines Vertrauens vorbeischauen.
Dank deiner Hilfe weiss Ich ja jetzt was Ich brauche und wie das heisst#6.

Besten Dank!


@Carp Dav
Danke auch Dir für die Info!
Wenn Du die Antwort hast wäre es prima zu wissen ob das die gesuchten Teile sind.
Allerdings scheint die 1Kg oder 500g Umfüllflasche die mlkzander gepostet hat die wirtschaftlichere Lösung zu sein. Zumal Ich das dann für diverse andere Gasgeräte ebenfalls benutzen könnte. 


Gruss
Andreas


----------



## friggler (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> -Nein, das ist nen einfaches Schraubventil zur Mengenregelung. Druckminderer sorgen für einen konstanten Druck auf der Verbraucherleitung, das kriegt man mit nem mengenregelventil alleine nicht hin.
> -Genau.
> -Theoretisch wäre ein Rückschlag möglich, praktisch aber aufgrund der kleinen Düse nicht.
> Gefährlicher ist eh die Flüssiggasaustrittsmöglichkeit: Mach Deinen Kocher mal an und dreh ihn dann auf die seite (Vorsicht, nur im Freien und in nicht brennbarer umgebung) Nette Flamme, oder? (je nach Aussentemperatur und kartuschenfüllung bis zu nen meter hoch!) Stell Dir dann mal vor, das passiert in der Kühlbox. Die kannst Du dann vermutlich wegwerfen.
> ...


 
 Ahhh, Danke!|licht

 Absolut einleuchtend! 
 Die Stichflamme bei umgekipptem Kocher kenne Ich bereits...leider#q|supergri
 Bei einer Kühlbox wäre wahrscheinlich nicht nur die Box hinüber wenn die im Zelt oder Auto steht|uhoh:.

 Mal wieder eine super Erklärung#6




Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, das gewinde ist imo nen anderes, aber das will ich nicht beschwören, aber die Düse ist schonmal verkehrt, die regelmechanik der Lampe o.ä. funzt dann nicht mehr, der schraubanschluss hat einen stift, der das ventil der schraubkartusche eindrückt, der mit der Düse kollidieren dürfte, ausserdem stimmen eventuell die Abstände der Luftzufuhr nicht mehr. Die 206er lampe lässt sich auf dem 206er Kocherunterteil so jedenfalls nicht betreiben, obwohl sich das umschrauben lässt.
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Kartuschengas noch teurer sein dürfte als die Camping-gaz Nachfüllflaschen...
> 
> ...



Meine Gasleuchte lässt sich damit 1:1 betreiben#c. Meine Beschreibung dazu war aber nicht so perfekt. 
Die Teile mit Anschlussdorn kann man natürlich wie Du schon sagtest nicht darauf schrauben. Es lassen sich auch nicht alle Verbraucher austauschen. Verbraucherseitig gibt es Normal? und Feingewinde, und tw. sogar als rechts und Linksgewinde-da kocht wohl jeder Hersteller sein eigen Süppchen.

Der Brennerpilz von Primus hat z.B. Grobgewinde und passt nicht auf das Campinggaz Feingewinde. Auch Düse und Luftkanal stimmen nicht...selbst wenn man den "draufwürgt" gibt es keine Flamme. 
Meinen Primus Multifuel kann Ich da leider auch nicht anschliessen (1. fester Dorn und 2. Normalgewinde)

Habe mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, evtl. wird dann klarer was Ich meinte...

Pic1
Originalzustand Leuchte mit Regler für Schraubkartuschen
Pic2
Anschluss des Reglers (Gasseitig) mit Dorn für die Schraubkartusche
Pic3
Regler demontiert. Links das Verbraucherseitige Feingewinde, rechts das Gasseitige mit dem Dorn.
Pic4
Detailansicht Leuchte auf Bleuet 206 Kocherunterteil
Pic5
Leuchte in Betrieb.


----------



## Carp Dav (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*

hi friggler 

bis jetzt habe ich noch keine antwort.
sollte ich bis ende der woche keine antwort bekommen, rufe ich dort im laden an.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*



Piere schrieb:


> @Gerätefetischist,
> ich habe eine Dometic 1180 EGP (2 Sternetiefkühler).
> Laut Produktbeschreibung ist der Gasverbrauch wie folgt angegeben:
> Mindestverbrauch  334 g/24 h
> ...



Nein, da verstehst Du nichts Falsch. Electrolux hatte allerdings mal für kurze Zeit eine 4* Absorber-Gefrierbox im Programm. Aussenmasse ca 50x65x65cm, ca 25Kg schwer...leer versteht sich.

Dieses Monsterteil hab ich damals für "nur" 1450DM gekauft.(normale haben um 4-600DM gekostet) ich sagte ja, meine ist echt heftig... 
Jetzt Klar, wie meine Gasverbräuche zustandekommen? 
btw. Musste auch Spezial-12v Stecker anbauen, normale Zigarettenanzünder schmilzen damit immer so schnell, ebenso wie die 6mm^2leitungen die ich ehedem legte... mit 10mm^2 gehts dann aber.



> Meine Gasleuchte lässt sich damit 1:1 betreiben


Na dann funzt es bei gerade dieser Lampe zufällig, wie gesagt, die Bleuet 206 Lampe macht trotz gleichem Gewinde usw. nichtmal nen versuch anzugehen.



> Verbraucherseitig gibt es Normal? und Feingewinde, und tw. sogar als rechts und Linksgewinde-da kocht wohl jeder Hersteller sein eigen Süppchen.


Richtig, genormt ist natürlich nur der Gasseitige anschluss (alle Hersteller ausser Camping Gaz) den würde der Markill adapter dann auch zur verfügung stellen, der anschluss auf dem Bleuet 206 regler ist nen ganz anderer, wie ich schon sagte.

Macht übrigens sinn, dass da jeder Hersteller was anderes drauf baut, denn dann haben so "Bastelchen" Probleme sich ne unbeabsichtigte Bombe ineinanderzuschrauben

Müssen übrigens eh alles sondergewinde sein, normal und auch Feingewinde (Nach Din aber auch viele Zöllige) sind nämlich nicht Dicht. 
Dicht sind Sägegewinde, Rohrgewinde und manche Konischen Gewinde

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Heilbutt (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*

Hallo,
seeehr informativ, dieser Thread, deshalb mag ich das
Board so!!
Ich betreibe auch seit Jahren so ne Kühlbox, aber eigentlich
immer mit 220 V, 2 Wochen Dauerlauf als Campingkühlschrank.
Klappt echt prima, vormittags ein paar "warme" Bierchen
rein und abends ist Papi glücklich!!:m

Da ich aber auch noch ne 11 Kg Gasflasche habe, wollte
ich mir schon lange mal nen Anschluß dazu besorgen.
Nun hab ich neulich was gelesen von wegen Druckminderer
30 mBar = alt und 50 mBar = neu, oder umgekehrt?!?
(ich habs vergessen)|kopfkrat

Kann mir einer sagen, auf was ich beim Kauf achten muß?

Ach noch was,
ich muß meine Kühlbox noch relativ gerade ausrichten
(mit Wasserwaage) damit sie richtig läuft.
Ein Kumpel sagte mir neulich, daß dies bei neueren
Absorbern nicht mehr nötig sei?!?
Und wie ist das bei Gasbetrieb?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*

Also üblich sind 50Mbar Regler, Der Campingfachmann sollte das aber genau wissen.
Es gibt beide sorten noch so zu kaufen überall. (30mbar sind eventuell für festinstallierte Anlagen??? )

Ausserdem solltest Du auf ne Innenraumeignung achten, wenn die nicht nur draussen betrieben werden soll.

Manche Absorber kann man auch leicht schräg (bis max. 15° Neigung) betreiben, besser ist es aber immer sie gerade aufzustellen, die Effizienz ist dann auch bei Neigungsgeeigneten weit besser.

Das gilt übrigens nicht nur für Absorber! Jeder Kühlschrank nutzt die Erdanziehungskraft und die Wärmeströmungen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Piere (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*

Guten Morgen an alle,
30 mb-Regler waren bis vor einigen Jahren in good old Germany die Norm, im Gegensatz zu unseren Nachbarländern.
Man hat sich inzwischen auf 50 mb umgestellt (Auskunft eines Geschäftsinhabers für Wohmobile).
Auf dem Typenschild des Gerätes ist der benötigte Minderer aufgeführt.
Bei falschem Druckminderer sei der Wirkungsgrad nicht optimal. In die Luft fliegen würde man bei falschem Minderer nicht (gleiche Auskunftsquelle).


----------



## MrTom (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*

Es gibt übrigens auch regelbare Druckminderer, ich hab einen der lässt sich von 30-50mBar stufenlos regeln. Bei meiner Kühlbox ist es egal was ich für einen Druckminderer an der Flasche habe, da ist schon ein 30mBar-Druckminderer eingebaut.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Piere (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Adapter für Druckminderer (Gas) oder andere Anschlußmöglichkeiten für Kühlbox ges*

@Gerätefetischist
Das ist ja echt heftig, was Deine Box bei Vollast nimmt. Gibt mir echt zu denken, wenn ich überlege, dass diese billigen Kartuschenkocher ca. 2000 Watt Leistung haben und die 200-Gramm Kartusche ca. 1 Stunde hält, dann müssen in Deinem Teil ja enorme Temperaturen entstehen, wenn das Gas tatsächlich in Kalorien umgewandelt wird und nicht anders entweicht. 
Wundert mich nicht, dass Elektrolux das Produkt nicht mehr anbietet. Obwohl Elektrolux  ist ja bei diesen Produkten  mit  in der Spitzenklasse.
PS.
Danke für Deine Erklärung.


----------

